# Education after experince - Please advice/Help



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

I am considering applying under Federal Skill Worker category and would like to clarify an issue with my educational credentials.

I have completed my three years diploma program from a recognized university in India in a distance learning mode. However, I have attended lectures at one of the University's Authorized Study Centers in the evening class-room setting. 

My hours of instructions were 16 hrs/ week for all 3 academic years.

I was just wondering if my diploma would be deemed acceptable by the visa officer, and if so, shall I be awarded with any points under education factor assessment?

This education was after my 10 years of experince

Please advice


----------

